

Ask HN: Who's hiring in Europe? - earcar

Especially Ruby and Objective-C shops!
======
eldios
Please, when "publishing" your offer state if you would consider some kind of
remote working too. Thank you

------
squirrel
London (UK) (as well as Boston US, if you prefer that) - youDevise, Ltd.

We're a 90-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

------
shadchnev
Forward Internet Group in London, UK: <http://www.forward.co.uk>

We're a young entrepreneurial company that bootstrapped its way from its
founder bedroom to a 150-strong company with very healthy profits in 6 years
without any external capital.

We are behind uswitch.com, getinvisiblehand.com, omio.com, justcages.co.uk,
petvillas.co.uk, forward3d.co.uk etc. You can take a look at who we are and
what we do at <http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk>.

We have been doubling our revenues every single year (up to £118m in 2010) and
plan to continue to do it as long as possible. So, we need great people!

We're looking for great developers (and many other roles too) to work on a
variety of exciting online projects. We use Clojure, Ruby, Hadoop, Node.js,
Sinatra etc.

Above all we're looking for smart, ambitious, entrepreneurial people. Full job
spec is here: <http://www.forward.co.uk/careers> or here:
<http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk/>

And it's fun to work here: you choose the hardware you want, you buy the books
you need, the hours are flexible, no dress code, the people are reasonable and
the entertainment budget is generous: for example the entire company hangs out
in Las Vegas night clubs and casinos for 4 days every December, not to mention
other trips.

To find out more email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk with your CV.

p.s. sorry, all our devs are on-site, we don't hire remote devs. Also, given
the recent changes to the immigration laws in the UK, it will be very
challenging (maybe even impossible) for us to arrange a visa unless you're an
EU national or already have a work permit.

------
silvajoao
Google:

UK: <http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/jobs/uk/swe/>

Paris: <http://www.google.fr/intl/fr/jobs/paris/>

Munich:
[http://www.google.de/intl/en/jobs/germanylocations/munich/sw...](http://www.google.de/intl/en/jobs/germanylocations/munich/swe/index.html)

Other offices are hiring too, see
<http://www.google.de/intl/en/jobs/locations/index.html>.

~~~
giu
Zurich, Switzerland: <http://www.google.ch/jobs/zurich/swe/index.html>

------
jonathandann
Sofa in Amsterdam - <http://www.madebysofa.com/jobs>

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Looks like a great place to work...

~~~
jonathandann
It really is. I've been working at Sofa for almost 2 years with some of the
most talented people I've ever met. I can't recommend it enough.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Still have a few months till I graduate and not the perfect fit for me, but
otherwise :)

------
fierarul
We (<http://www.josekibold.ro/jobs> ) are hiring a part-time junior
researcher/student to work purely on Javascript type inference.

It is designed to be a remote job, but the pay isn't great since it's
basically a sponsorship for students doing their University thesis. After the
work/thesis is done, a full-time job offer might follow depending on results.

------
petersergeant
Net-A-Porter is hiring; it's a very well-funded and very profitable company in
central(ish) London, and is a Perl shop, although willing to consider non-Perl
programmers who are willing to learn Perl instead!

[http://london.pm.org/pipermail/jobs/2011-February/000281.htm...](http://london.pm.org/pipermail/jobs/2011-February/000281.html)

------
adw
Timetric in London – python hacker into data
(<http://timetric.com/about/jobs/>, if you email us say Hacker News sent you).
We're funded and in White Bear Yard (<http://whitebearyard.com/>), which is a
very cool place to work.

~~~
tow21
(Co-founder butting in here!) Also, we're generally always interested in
people into data visualization and the UX around it - come and chat to us
<jobs@timetric.com> if that's your sort of thing!

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg:

<http://www.trendiction.com/> <http://blog.trendiction.com/tag/joboffer>

No remote.

Looking for 3-4 more java developers in the field of: - distributed large
scale crawling, content extraction, data analysis - web applications

We crawl, analyze (extract article, author, date, theme, sentiment,...) and
monitor websites (news, blogs, ...) for our clients.

You can contact me directly under t.britz@trendiction.com

------
robinwarren
Covalent Software, Taunton, England (near Bristol)

Java developers wanting a great working environment, in Taunton. We've an
expanding thick client app, we're already market leading in the UK for public
sector and currently looking to expand into other markets and product areas.
We hired the last guy who responded to a who's hiring post on HN and now need
another excellent dev wanting to work in Taunton.

<http://www.covalentsoftware.com/company/careers.php>

------
cmaussan
We (<http://labs.linkfluence.net/>) are a research company based in Paris,
working on communication and product-oriented strategies by analyzing,
segmenting, and mapping conversations which take place on social web
communities. We develop a lot of technologies to harvest and analyse web data.
We are looking for 2 developers (1 senior + 1 junior). More details are
available here : <http://labs.linkfluence.net/jobs.html>

------
mkuhn
connex.io in Zurich - Python Developer [http://blog.connex.io/connexio-is-
looking-for-you-searching-...](http://blog.connex.io/connexio-is-looking-for-
you-searching-a-fullt)

~~~
giu
Nice to see a job posting from a Zurich-based startup here :)

~~~
mkuhn
Thanks giu. I guess you are based in Zurich as well. Up for a coffee some
time?

~~~
giu
Yes, I am. Sure, I'm up for it :)

~~~
CaptainZapp
Well, is this turning into a HN Zurich meetup thingie?

Could be interesting.

~~~
mkuhn
My email address is in my profile, just write me if you are interested in a
meetup. I will then bundle those and start organizing. Inputs such as location
etc. will be appreciated :-)

~~~
CaptainZapp
Will do so, this evening and think about locations in the meantime :)

------
jonasvp
We're looking for a Python/Django developer in Berlin, 1-2 days a week (long-
term freelance): <http://www.jonasundderwolf.de>

~~~
BerislavLopac
Jonas, are you looking at telecommuting applicants too?

------
cmullaparthi
Everything Everywhere Ltd. Two permanent "Senior Designer" positions based in
Hatfield, UK. Looking for solid Erlang programming skills. Knowledge of IN/SS7
a bonus.

[http://www.orangejobs.co.uk/fe/tpl_orange01.asp?newms=jj&...](http://www.orangejobs.co.uk/fe/tpl_orange01.asp?newms=jj&id=78829&newlang=1)

Please ignore the C++/Java in the description. I'm looking for people who are
currently programming in Erlang.

------
will_critchlow
We are just about to advertise two dev roles (mainly python). In London - no
remote options.

Email me (address in profile) and I'll let you know when spec is live.

------
mickeyben
We're recruiting a Polyvalent developer to work with Ruby/Rails/Sinatra,
Javascript (jQuery), web services and capable of handling basic ops.

We're in Paris but we'll relocate in California(our market is in LA but the
technical staff we'll maybe go to SF) by the end of the year for our launch in
the US.

<http://letitcast.com>

edit: Remote working is an option

------
jdelic
LaterPay in Munich, Germany is hiring. We're building a next-generation
payment platform for internet content.

LaterPay is looking for Python developers with Django experience and general
knowledge about databases and "NoSQL" datastores. More details can be found
here: <http://laterpay.net/unternehmen/wachsen-sie-mit-uns/>

------
giu
Wuala in Zurich, Switzerland: <http://www.wuala.com/en/about/jobs>

------
cyberco
If you like working with (advanced) Python in a wonderful city (Groningen,
Netherlands) and with a team of great experts you should have a look here:

[http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#paylogic-nederland-
bv-...](http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#paylogic-nederland-bv-groningen-
the-netherlands)

------
henningpeters
We are hiring a senior web developer for a well-funded Munich startup with
interests in mobile applications and high quality standards. We develop code
mostly in C, C++, ObjC, Python and Java. Our yet-to-launch product is a
Spotify for ebooks. Get in touch with me for more details:
henning.peters@skoobe.de or +49 89 / 2429267-13

------
dawson
Cambridge, UK - Ruby/Rails developer <http://about.nhs.info/>

~~~
petercooper
I'd be a little hesitant about a Rails developer with all of the required
skills in that job posting who'd take 25-40K in Cambridge. I know the economic
climate isn't great but that's going to be a tricky role to fill.

~~~
dawson
Upvoted and I agree, we're offering equity (common stock) too (and have a
pretty high valuation). We have four interviews lined up now for the next two
weeks, it's not been easy though you're right. We ARE a startup (3 months old)
though and bootstrapping still from the angel round, however, we're now in
talks with a couple of VCs atm. Would be a good time to get in tbh. The job
description and required skills is way too optimistic and we haven't used the
one on the site for some time, I should update that to 'good developer who can
learn on the job' :)

~~~
petercooper
Training a competent developer across from another technology certainly seems
to be popular in the UK nowadays, especially outside of London. I can't see
why it wouldn't work. The equity point is interesting and does tip it in your
favor somewhat.. Most of the comedy "senior" Rails developer ads offering 28K
or whatever are at consultancies or agencies where the chance of any riches is
extremely low ;-) Good luck!

------
sshingler
Wordtracker are looking: <http://www.wordtracker.com/blog/rails-developer-
position> \- would suit a Rails dev with decent experience, or maybe a PHP guy
looking to move across to Ruby.

------
biafra
Neofonie Mobile in Berlin - Android, iOS (also Grails)
<http://mobile.neofonie.de/karriere/jobs>

Not speaking german is not a problem. As long as you speak english.

------
c4urself
Changer <http://www.changer.nl>

We're looking for a Python/Django developer and a .NET developer in
Leidschendam, the Netherlands.

No remote work possible, sorry.

------
timblair
Global Personals, based in Windsor, UK, are looking for smart developers to
join our engineering team, as well as Rails devs:
<http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs/>

------
bendtheblock
We're looking for freelance Drupal devs to work from anywhere, we're based in
London though: <http://wemakewebsites.info/jobs>

------
skuro
Sourcesense in several locations (Amsterdam, London, Milan, Rome)

<http://www.sourcesense.com/en/careers/>

------
benbrownww
VouChaCha, a location based coupon start-up is hiring PHP developers in the UK
with commercial Zend experience. hr@vouchacha.com | www.vouchacha.com

------
npohle
nurago.com in Germany (Hanover,Berlin,Hamburg) is looking for all-rounders
with relevant experience in one or more of these areas: QA, Hadoop, Mobile.

Project Managers with background in market research and/or online advertising
are also highly welcomed.

We conduct online research for clients like Google, eBay, Yahoo, MSN etc.

PM me for details.

------
brugidou
Criteo in Paris, is hiring dozens of engineers

------
mcxx
Wildfuse (<http://wildfuse.com>) in Prague and soon in Brno (CZ).

------
ThomPete
T-Mobile is hiring hardware hackers, designers, interaction
designers/developers.

PM me for details

------
dkoller
totemo in Zurich - www.totemo.ch: two junior java software engineers and one
team leader

~~~
mping
Are these positions available for remote work?

~~~
dkoller
No, we'r sorry. The guys should move to Zurich

------
Peroni
Anywhere specific in mind?

~~~
earcar
Let's keep the thread generic. But personally, relocation is not a problem.

~~~
Peroni
I'm a Tech recruiter. Not what you are looking for in here no doubt but I'm
not the typical bottom feeding type with no soul.

I focus primarily on London but the company I work for has offices throughout
Europe.

If you find yourself struggling, then give me a shout. My email is in my
profile. Good luck!

~~~
petervandijck
Are tech recruiters as reviled as laywers now?

~~~
Peroni
Close enough! Maybe not with the same level of disdain but I find the general
consensus is that we have no idea what we are talking about, we are only
interested in squeezing candidates for leads and that we like to pigeon-hole
everyone we speak to into a specific role.

~~~
joe_fishfish
Those things are true for 99% of IT recruiters that I've encountered. What
makes you different?

~~~
Peroni

      we have no idea what we are talking about
    

1st in Software Development from a leading tech institute. A few years
practical experience as a developer. An active, ongoing interest in new
technology coupled with a semi-impressive github profile.

    
    
      we are only interested in squeezing candidates for leads
    

If you offer me a lead, I'll take it. I don't however, speak to candidates
with the intention of simply farming them for market info. I will only ever
speak to a candidate if I legitimately think I can help them. Your time is
just as valuable as mine and I've no interest in wasting either.

    
    
      we like to pigeon-hole everyone we speak to into a specific role
    

Key-word matching is what bad recruiters do. They also happen to be the same
people who can't differentiate between Java & javascript. How am I meant to
know what your perfect job is if I have never spoken to you? That's why I
don't ring people with the intention of shoe-horning them into a generic job
spec that's sitting on my desk.

